# My First Attempt at corpsing a bucky Please comment.



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay,

I am not goign to lie i was very nervous going into this fearing that i was going to screw up my bucky's and ruin them. Needless to say i feel that i did okay and i was more than pleased with the end result. Now most people go for the whole dug up look which i will admit i do like. But i like to go for the more skinned alive look. So thats why mine look the way they do.

PLEASE LEAVE A COMMENT!

wether its a good or bad comment your only helping me for next year so please say whatever you think about them.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

My one Bucky with the broken leg. I hope it will last.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good 

If you're going for a skinned alive look, I'd add some browns and purples (congealed blood spots), whites (residual tendons and flashes of bone), and one or two more shades of red/pink in spots. Make sure you get more shading in the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you have been busy ...wow those look great.
where are these going to be in your yard?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the notes Ghoul Friday i really do appreciate an and all comments.

Lilly, You have no idea how busy i have been. As for where the skeletons are going to go i have three 10' PVC poles that i am going to hang them from which will be set up and spaced out just behind my graveyard.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job bignick! I will have to attemp corpsing a blucky one day. Hope it turns out as good as yours.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, It seems scary at first but it really works out well in the end.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks great! Corpsing is now one of my favorite things because it is actually quite easy to achieve a very professional looking prop, even if you're an amateur like me.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

MTT, 

I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks good bignick! You sure seem to be going at a pace that'll wake the dead this year!! Keep it up!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I am trying really hard to have everything up by this weekend. I am almost considering taking a day off of work to make it happen.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice (or should I say Icky) job Nick. I'm still a coward about corpsing my buckies. I did age them, but for corpsing I think I'll try a blucky 1st.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those look nice. I've had mine for 2 years and still haven't attempted it yet. Nice work.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Its really easy. Dont fear it. I was afraid but it turned out okay.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well GROSS, you achieved your look Nick. ICKY


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow those are awesome Bignick! If you were going for skinned alive, you certainly achieved it! Great job.:devil:


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I like them. 

I would like to see a little more flesh/meat/guts on them though for the freshly skinned looked. Maybe use some sections created from greatfoam/an or cloth painted hanging down from inside the rib cage?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those really turned out great! Skinned alive is right! The only thing I would add is a bit more black spray paint to the inside of the rib cage to make the front of the ribs stand out more and give some more dimension and then a light dry brushing to pop the details. Other than that they're perfect. Great job.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

What is dry brushing? Also thank you.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Dry brushing is where you dip your brush into a small amount of light coloured paint and then on a scrap piece of paper towel rub most of it off. You want hardly any paint left on the brush. Then lightly brush back and forth on the surface of your prop to bring out any details. The effect should be subtle but it will make all the details and textures stand out - especially in the lower light conditions of our haunts. Start light and build up the amount of dry brushing until you're happy with the result.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, okay cool. thanks!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's what I love about this forum. Where else can you have a good, rational discussion about "dug up" vs. "skinned alive?!!"

I think it looks great, Nick! Aside from the suggestions above, the only thing I can think of is to perhaps try adding an eyeball or two to enhance the idea of a nice fresh skinning?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good to me!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks,

I thought about adding eyeballs but to be honest it seemed like it would take away from the scary and creepy aspect of the skeleton.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow! They look good to me. I agree with the dry brush technique - it highlights the bony ridges and tendons and such.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> That's what I love about this forum. Where else can you have a good, rational discussion about "dug up" vs. "skinned alive?!!"
> 
> I think it looks great, Nick! Aside from the suggestions above, the only thing I can think of is to perhaps try adding an eyeball or two to enhance the idea of a nice fresh skinning?


Or maybe a dangling eyeball. They look great, first try or not. I really need to start building more of my own stuff too.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

joker said:


> I like them.
> 
> I would like to see a little more flesh/meat/guts on them though for the freshly skinned looked. Maybe use some sections created from greatfoam/an or cloth painted hanging down from inside the rib cage?


Agreed! Lil more meat and guts, add Pinhead and some chains with hooks, HELLRAISER unleashed !!:voorhees:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

They look really dead Nick...NICE work


----------

